# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  Don't have permission to view forum page?

## SWOLLL

What does this message mean? 
Well I know what it means but how can I view the page?



SWOLLL, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system? 
If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation. 


I was trying to view "legit source page" in this forum

I am sure I missed something real obvious

----------


## T_man87

Maybe it's been deleted?? Doesn't sound like the type of post that will be allowed here.

----------


## Big

probably that the thread has been deleted or moved to a restricted area, that would certainly be against the rules and a thread like that would be short-lived.

----------


## SWOLLL

Thanks I kind of figured that might be the case. Its down on the first page of this forum.

It actually says its been moved, I just checked.

----------


## Big

> Thanks I kind of figured that might be the case. Its down on the first page of this forum.
> 
> It actually says its been moved, I just checked.


that's probably one I moved, those threads are against the rules and won't stay open.

----------


## stillworking21

I have received that message a couple times now mainly when trying to add contacts...?? Any suggestions?

----------

